# Faulty dimming Habistat warranty question.



## Mad_Max (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi all,


First time post here.


Been using a dimming Habistat now for the past three years that has now decided to cause problems. Been set to 82f and has always maintained a steady temp (until now). Its now pushing 100f +. I've not changed anything and have always used the same type bulb without issue.


I've tried to contact the manufacturer that came with the leaflet with no joy. My question here is, does anyone know who I can contact now?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi this link may help ..

https://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/1262623-habistat-gone-bust.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mad_Max (Mar 3, 2019)

Thank you for the link mate. Very much appreciated.


I got the feeling the original manufacturers went bust after doing a search. I tried to contact Monkfield a few days ago, but have had no response yet. I took it that if they bought the company that they also took on any warranty.


I thougght I'd ask here first though.


----------



## Mad_Max (Mar 3, 2019)

1st class customer service.


Contacted them via their website and got a prompt reply. The chap I dealt with offered advice to help, but to no avail. The second response then offered a 'no quibble' return for repair.
After sending the unit away for repair I got a swift turnaround. The unit is now back and functioning perfectly.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Mad_Max said:


> 1st class customer service.
> 
> 
> Contacted them via their website and got a prompt reply. The chap I dealt with offered advice to help, but to no avail. The second response then offered a 'no quibble' return for repair.
> After sending the unit away for repair I got a swift turnaround. The unit is now back and functioning perfectly.




Can you post a link to the website you used .. it could be very useful for anyone else who has any issues in the future ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mad_Max (Mar 3, 2019)

No problem at all. Here you go........


https://www.monkfieldnutrition.co.uk/


Very professional and prompt customer service.


----------



## Mad_Max (Mar 3, 2019)

Just to add. I contacted Monkfield via their 'contact us' tab on the website. I did have to call them a day or two later and ask why I had no response. I think my email just got lost in their system. The person I spoke to looked and found it and I was told that it would be passed onto the relevant person.
True to their word my email was passed on and I was contacted later that evening.


----------

